# Best ways to expand business



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I been running my own thing for about 3 years now and I am at the point where I am looking to expand my business. Besides flyers, Facebook pages, Newspaper/Craigslist adverting, what are you guys doing to expand to get more customers for the winter? 

Also thinking about cutting some lawns in the spring (Nothing crazy, maybe 20-30 houses a week,since I will probably be a one man band). Got a buddy that has been running his own landscaping business for about 7 years now that's willing to help me out getting started.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

work hard, be responsive, prospect properties you want and go from door to door to get them.
Service, service, service.....we all make mistakes! It's how you deal with them!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like you want driveways only. Do a direct mailing to neighborhoods you want to plow in,Do a monthly mailing to them once a month for the next 4-5 months.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

grandview;1481019 said:


> Sounds like you want driveways only. Do a direct mailing to neighborhoods you want to plow in,Do a monthly mailing to them once a month for the next 4-5 months.


boy Grandveiw you must be getting old. no smart @$$ coment


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grnstripes;1481053 said:


> boy Grandveiw you must be getting old. no smart @$$ coment


Fine,Depends on what type of plowing your looking for on CL ,you looking for seasonal or nsa plowing?


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

grandview;1481019 said:


> Sounds like you want driveways only. Do a direct mailing to neighborhoods you want to plow in,Do a monthly mailing to them once a month for the next 4-5 months.


I been thinking about doing that but in my area, The only thing I can do is the "Every Door Direct Mail" by USPS but most of the neighborhoods have 1000+ homes in their route and at $.14 per house will get pretty expensive. Im thinking it will be cheaper to get a couple of my cousins' friends (high school kids), throw them a few bucks and go out for a day and go door to door and pass out flyers.

I wouldn't mind doing a couple commercial accounts but the way I see it, It's a huge bidding war with a lot of companies and it might be somewhat of a waste of time for me to even try getting into it. I think if I just do residential, ill make more $$ in the long run and hopefully get the word out about the services I provide to get a few bigger accounts.

IMO I think it's better to have someone that does a good job and spend a little more money than save a few bucks and hire someone that does a half ass job.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1481080 said:


> looking for nsa plowing?


Yeah, I think we could all use some of that, but my wife won't let me ..... so I'm out...


----------



## branchoutshrub (Jul 21, 2012)

We have used direct mailing and flyers. Both have worked to some extent. All depends on how much the mail costs, but you also don't want to get yelled at putting things on doors etc.. We do it depending on the neighborhoods. Good Luck! www.branchoutshrub.com


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

You got to advertise. I'd tried a direct mailing of some sorts. I want to expand as well and I'm having troubles myself.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

branchoutshrub;1481167 said:


> We have used direct mailing and flyers. Both have worked to some extent. All depends on how much the mail costs, but you also don't want to get yelled at putting things on doors etc.. We do it depending on the neighborhoods. Good Luck! www.branchoutshrub.com


Since I started plowing back in 08, I only had one complaint and it was my first year advertising... I passed out flyer/business cards throughout my area. A local liquid ice melt seller that lived in one of the neighborhoods called the police on me saying "There was a suspicious person walking around the neighborhood going through peoples mailboxes, and allegedly trying to open front doors.."

Hmm.... OK!!

Cops never came, In fact, Someone from the police station called my phone asking me why im going into mailboxes and opening front doors to leave my "calling card". Long story short, Ice melt guy got mad and gave the police my info. had a local LEO meet me and told him what my intentions were and that was it.

As far as the ice melt guy, He got what he had coming to him... Sweet revenge.  :whistling:


----------

